# String came off cam



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sounds like a de-rail...you need to pull the bow back straight not side ways or jerking it back, nice smooth& straight. you may be pulling to much weight also..


----------



## SPANKEM (Oct 30, 2013)

The string came off during the release. I usually shoot 70+ times with no shoulder/arm fatigue or soreness. Could it be a release problem? I don't have leveler on my site. Maybe I'm not holding my bow completely vertical. Is this a common occurrence?


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Sounds like a derail to me aswell..another contributing fact to a derail could be excessive torquing of the grip..you need to have a relaxed hand and not squeezing the grip.when you squeeze the grip it will rotate the bow so the cam/idler is not inline with the string thus resulting in a derailment upon release..also you could be canting the bow,without a level on the sight it can be hard to tell with inexperience..


----------



## SPANKEM (Oct 30, 2013)

bucks/bulls said:


> Sounds like a derail to me aswell..another contributing fact to a derail could be excessive torquing of the grip..you need to have a relaxed hand and not squeezing the grip.when you squeeze the grip it will rotate the bow so the cam/idler is not inline with the string thus resulting in a derailment upon release..also you could be canting the bow,without a level on the sight it can be hard to tell with inexperience..


Sorry, I meant "sight". Most likely it was my fault? I'll get a level.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Unfortunately, this is likely your fault. Twisting or torquing the riser while at full draw is the most common cause of derailment. And it's a common form fault with beginning archers. While the area where you put your bow hand is called a "grip", you shouldn't grip it at all. You should have a completely relaxed bow hand and push the bow toward the target. Any engagement of your hand muscle will at best result in poor accuracy and at worst a derailment as you experienced.

However, before you take the blame, check the groves in your cams & compare them to other bows. I have heard of bows getting out of the factory with the cam's string groove too shallow. I haven't heard of this happening with Mission, but every manufacturer can let a bad one slip through. In fact, Mission seems to have excellent quality control.

Also, before you buy new limbs, if the splinter is small enough, you may be able to glue it back. Just use a runny superglue so that it will get all the way down into the crack. Then put pressure on it for a couple of hours. This may not work, so keep a very close eye on it. If it begins to splinter again, even a tiny bit, get the new limbs. Can you post a photo of the crack? We may be able to give you better advice if we can see the splinter.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## SPANKEM (Oct 30, 2013)

I've already dropped it off at the shop. I should have taken pictures. It could have been just cosmetic damage, which wouldn't had bothered me. Even though the bow is just 3-4 months old Mission won't cover it under warranty because I'm the second owner. The shop is charging me $120 to fix. I feel good about the shop. This isn't a low cost sport by the time you buy a bow, arrows, target, release, stand, case, upgrade a few components, broad heads, and now repairs. I still love it.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

$120 for new limbs is a very good price, especially since it includes labor.

A new set of limbs for one of my bows last summer was $150 for the limbs only, no labor.

You are right, it's not a low cost sport until you consider some of the other sports out there. What we spend on archery is pretty small compared to firearms, motorcycle racing, any kind of car hobby, any kind of water sport and a few others. I guess we are more than kite flying, but less than RC airplanes or boats.
Modern hobbies seem to really suck up the money. 

Allen


----------

